# 3 tests have got to be right :)



## Faerie

My period was due on Saturday. For reasons I can't explain I took a test, really, hadn't been expecting to get pregnant this month. It was just that I happened to be in the house by myself, we've just moved so I was sorting stuff, and I found a test, so I poas. It turns positive. To be honest I didn't react, it was a really cheap French one. Must be wrong right? Two tescos tests later, same result. So tomorrow I'm going to the GP then booking myself in for a scan, maybe then I can start to really believe it. This will be my 6th pregnancy, let's hope this one's covered in sticky stuff :)


Here's a photos of the French and one tesco test.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2544.jpg
File size: 135.7 KB
Views: 232









IMG_2545.jpg
File size: 153.5 KB
Views: 173


----------



## baby.love

Those are fab :bfp:'s hun, congratulations..


----------



## wishing4ababy

:happydance: they are amazing hpt's chick. So so so so so pleased for you. sending you tons of sticky dust and a great big hug. congratulations hunni. xxx


----------



## lola

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

Yay! congratulations hun xx


----------



## ald

Congratulations hun xxx


----------



## DaniGirl

Congrats!! Lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## leeghirl

:hugs: hey am new to this but would jst like to say congrats


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats


----------



## Hansie

Big Congratulations xxx:happydance:


----------



## celine

What a great surprise :) Congrats


----------



## lynz

congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## Newbie77

Sending you lots of...

https://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm143/babygirl022/Pregnancy%20Blinkies/st.gif

Congrats all the best...x.


----------



## Logiebear

Congrats hun xxx


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! I am so happy for you! Sending bunches of sticky :dust: your way! :happydance:


----------



## miel

congratulations:)


----------



## Anababe

Congrats xx


----------



## tansey

Hun, i'm so happy for you! Huge congratulations! You've obviously been busy in lots of ways! What a wonderful new start for you back here in the UK! How did DH take the news, is he home? xx :hugs:


----------



## meg

YES!!!!!!!!!!!! congrats!!!!:hug:


----------



## mummymadness

Big Strong bfp !!! . Well done . xx .


----------



## Pux

Congrats!!! WTG Team Kokopelli!!!


----------



## Chris77

Congratulations!! Happy & Healthy 9!


----------



## wantababybump

Aww congratulations hun!! Have a happy & healthy 9 months!! Sending you sticky baby dust :dust: xo


----------



## Wobbles

WOW 

BIG congratulations to you hun

Wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy

x :happydance:


----------



## Uvlollypop

oooh wow im so happy for you!! congratulations miss!


----------



## Tishimouse

Newbie77 said:


> https://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm143/babygirl022/Pregnancy%20Blinkies/st.gif

I'm borrowing some of this dust to send you as it looks like lucky dust to me. Congratulations to you both and wishing you a happy and healthy nine months. Really keeping my fingers crossed as you have been through so much together, you really deserve this miracle. 

Lovely to get a surprise on a cheapie test too and the doubt factor of the test just added to the excitement. It's for real and I'm excited for you :flower:


----------



## Rumpskin

Yeah, congrats darling. Something must be in the water at B&B.

See you in the First Trimester xxx


----------



## Faerie

tansey said:


> Hun, i'm so happy for you! Huge congratulations! You've obviously been busy in lots of ways! What a wonderful new start for you back here in the UK! How did DH take the news, is he home? xx :hugs:

Thanks darling, I left the test on the toilet seat for him to find, he came back from tour that day, he was jumping up and down :) We'll go to the first Drs appointment tomorrow xxx


----------



## Faerie

Thank you everyone for your well wishes :hug: and especially to you darling girls in ttc, I'm thinking of you all and I know you'll be joining me soon xxx


----------



## mariucha77

so happy for you Farie! Congrats and lots and lots and lots of sticky dust!


----------



## Lyns

Awww, what a fab line.....so happy for you....:hugs: xx


----------



## maccy

Ah congrats hun...see you in the 1st tri!!!


----------



## Mrs R

Congratulations!! Lots of sticky bean dust to you. Hope this is it for you x


----------



## magicvw

Congrats and sending you lots of sticky glue! :hugs:


----------



## TT's

Congratulations!!!

TT's
xxx


----------



## tink

:happydance::bfp::happydance:wonderful!:hugs:


----------



## Ema

CONGRATS XxxX


----------



## Lulu

:happydance:Congratulations:happydance:


----------



## yaya

Huge congratulations Faerie! I am really pleased for you hun. 

Lots of love, Yaya xxx


----------



## SJK

congrats xx


----------



## jolyn

Yay, congrats hun, just noticed ur bfp :happydance:


----------



## porkpie1981

:happydance::happydance: congrats


----------



## butterflies

:wohoo::dust::wohoo::flower::yipee: CONGRATULATIONS honey......i am so so happy for you xx Loads and loads of sticky stuff for you, :hugs::happydance: keep me posted on news............:happydance::hug: so happy for you honey xx


----------



## mummy2four

congratulations hun i had 3 bfps too here is to the next 9 months for both of us:hug:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats :) And lots of sticky :dust: xx


----------



## Serene123

Congratulations :baby:


----------



## DolceBella

Congratulations! :hug:


----------



## Lazy Leo

Oh wow hun, how did I miss this one?! I am super pleased for you. Fingers crossed for you that it's very sticky indeed xx


----------



## TrixieLox

so pleased for you my lovely!x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Defianlty a :bfp: hunni. Congratulations :happydance:
xx


----------



## Faerie

Thanks again ladies! Still doesn't feel real. We went to the Drs yesterday, but she just basically referred me to the specialist, waiting to hear from the hospital so I can have a scan.


----------



## Nicnac

Big Congrats, Faerie!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

So pleased for you


----------



## ZoeBunny

:yipee:
CONGRATS!!!!
Have a H&H 9 months honey xx


----------



## poppy

Congratulations!!!

xxx


----------



## HAYS

OMG congrats hun!!!yay so happy for you
xxxx


----------



## Lillady82

wow, those :bfp: s are amazing hun, so clear.

OCngratulations.

xxx


----------



## katix333

congrats xxx


----------



## Farie

Congratulations!!!
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## bambikate

congrats x x


----------



## Gizz

OMG !!!!!! I didn't come for sooooo long and I stopped by to know how you were doing ;) What a great news !!!
I am sooo happy for you :) Congrat's :)


----------



## doc123

congratulations!! so pleased for you....


----------



## happy mum

Congratulations!!


----------



## PixieKitty

Congratulations hun!


----------



## pixielou

Congratulations hun!


----------



## cheeselover

:happydance:Yah!!:happydance:


----------

